
Google agrees to €1bn settlement with French tax authorities - chewz
https://www.ft.com/content/658170a8-d576-11e9-a0bd-ab8ec6435630
======
chewz
> The deal includes a €500m fine to bring to an end an investigation by the
> National Finance Ministry and a $465m tax adjustment.

